# Sonido en el chupon del fly back



## henry555 (May 24, 2009)

hola amigos hace unos dias tuve que desarmar un tv de 14" para limpiarlo obligatoriamente tuve que desconectar el flyback y al provarlo ya ensamblado se escucha un ruido en la salida de alta tensión como un chispoteo me andicho que " le entro aire" a la conecion con el trc que puedo hacer para eliminar el ruido molesto gracias henry.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2009)

Antes de hacer nada apaga la luz y mira bien en busca de chispas en la placa base, por encima y sobretodo por debajo, veras en el PCB zonas taladradas con surcos, son zonas comprometidas..

Ni no vez nada, ve a tomarte un café mientras se descarga un poco, pasado un buen rato, coge un destornillador y le amarras un cable y lo conectas a la malla de atenaza la pantalla y con cuidado lo introduces por debajo de la ventosa hasta tocar el centro donde hay el conector metalico.

Ya puedes desconectar la ventosa con seguridad,  limpia la pipeta con alcohol, si hay grasa tambien se la puedes quitar tranquilamente no pasa nada, es mas ha veces da problemas (solo es eficaz en zonas de elevada humedad).

Con el papel de cocina y el alcohol limpia losl cables y con cuidado el transformador, vigila en no mover los ajustes de foco y brillo, pero limpialo, pero sin que gotee el alcohol.

Limpia  con alcoho el cristal y el contacto, vigilando de no tocar la zona que esta grafiada, solo el cristal que esta descubierto. El contacto si quieres asegurar buen contacto lo puedes  "limpiar" con un lapiz y con papel de WC repasarlo  y quitando todo el polvo que salte soplando. debe quedar brillante de la mina del lapiz


Dejar secar todo el conjunto durante 15 minutos como minimo.

VUELVE a DESCARGAR LA PANTALLA., antes de hacer nada,  es muy facil que se vuelva a cargar, aunque la pipeta no este.

Ahora ya puedes volver a poner la pipeta vigilando que entren bien los dos ganchos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 24, 2009)

Despues de realizar lo que te aconseja Tiopepe123, si sigue con ruido, podes ponerte a la periferia del  chupete un poco de grasa disipadora o tambien puede ser fastix , no al centro donde esta el contacto.  cuando lo pongas contra el tubo presionalo bien. 

Esto suele suseder cuando el chupete del tubo esta muy reseco y endurecido, una vez que lo sacaste no tiene la flexibilidad para hacer el efecto sopapa sobre el tubo. 

Saludos


----------

